# HOW TO REGAIN WALLET ACCESS FROM SECURE ELEMENT ISSUE!



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Idea was since the only fix is a new device, I thought it may work if I was able to trick the app into thinking it was on a different device. What I did is confirmed to work for me, I can't imagine it won't work for you if you follow exactly what I did.

How to fix secure element issue on Wallet

1. Start with fresh install of Wallet without opening the app (I started on a fresh ROM install overall but it should be the same)
2. Open build.prop using Root Explorer (or whatever you use to edit it, make a backup first)
3. There are 2 lines where it says "ro.product.manufacturer=samsung" and "ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus". I changed the "samsung" to "Sony Ericsson" and changed the "Galaxy Nexus" to "LT15i". No specific reason for this, this is just the model I knew off the top of my head that is a completely different device.
4. Save and Exit. Reboot device.
5. Once booted up, open wallet (this should be the first time you're opening it since install) and you SHOULD NOT get the secure element error anymore and you SHOULD BE able to get thru set up. However it errored out when adding the Google Card, I assume it will for you too.
6. Exit app, go back to Root Explorer and get the backed up version of build.prop and replace the new one so it is now back to original.
7. Reboot
8. Open app info on Wallet and clear data.
9. GOOGLE WALLET SHOULD NOW BE WORKING AGAIN! YOUR GOOGLE CARD SHOULD ADD BACK WITHOUT ISSUES! HOORAY BEER!

*between steps 7 & 8 I may have opened the app once. Try this if above fails

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU! WORKS FOR ME! I AM WHOLE AGAIN!


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

Copying this file into /system/etc with 644 perms works too.

https://www.box.com/shared/c58c8520fd4f1b2cd4ea


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Why are you yelling?!


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol I'm so excited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I just tweeted this. very good information and i hope this spreads around to help everybody


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Good find

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

davy917 said:


> Lol I'm so excited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LOUD NOISES!!!


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't used wallet yet but I'm intending to. However, I have been watching the mess secure element has caused and I must say job well done. If this indeed works many people will be happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Deceptively simple yet elegant. Thanks


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess the secure element is not secure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Many ppl are saying they're able to get thru secure element but unable to set up cards. Not sure why it was so seamless for me and not for others. Were other ppls error the same as mine?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

davy917 said:


> Many ppl are saying they're able to get thru secure element but unable to set up cards. Not sure why it was so seamless for me and not for others. Were other ppls error the same as mine?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think the error that others were getting was along the lines of "secure element is not responding".


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> I think the error that others were getting was along the lines of "secure element is not responding".


any idea what my error is? I could not get past that screen, it popped up as soon as I opened it. Perhaps my secure element error was different than others but I made the typical mistake of restoring the app which caused this. Did I just get lucky?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

no bueno for me :-(


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> no bueno for me :-(


 can you gimme a screen shot of yours?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

"Secure Elementnot responding

The Secure Element has stopped
responding. Please contaact Google
Wallet Suport"

Thats what I get soon as I open it after I followed all steps. This method may only work for certain phones


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> "Secure Elementnot responding
> 
> The Secure Element has stopped
> responding. Please contaact Google
> ...


well as u can see my secure element error is not the same as yours and from the sound of it most ppl's. That's too bad I was hoping to help many folks. Baby steps.. baby steps...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

davy917 said:


> well as u can see my secure element error is not the same as yours and from the sound of it most ppl's. That's too bad I was hoping to help many folks. Baby steps.. baby steps...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


its all good im sure we all appreciate your efforts


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I had the same problem. For my GN I used this apk.

https://www.box.com/shared/be0bd119de727fe0a667

I copied this file into /system/etc

https://www.box.com/shared/c58c8520fd4f1b2cd4ea

With root explorer or similar, change the permissions to 644.

Reboot.

Start app and DO NOT update.

I just tested it again and it works on my phone.


----------



## IntenseImage (Jun 22, 2011)

What do they mean permissions to 644?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

SSMayNV said:


> I had the same problem. For my GN I used this apk.
> 
> https://www.box.com/shared/be0bd119de727fe0a667
> 
> ...


do you remember if your error was like my screen or the "not responding" error?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

this does NOT fix the secure element issue the majority of people are having problems with.

it looks like it only addresses some permission error.

move along folks.


----------



## Stang68 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, didn't work for my Secure Element issue


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what did you guys think you did wrong to cause the secure element to break down? Did you restore a copy of wallet.apk? Or were you guys switching out batteries to often? Or something else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## breakyoself (Mar 2, 2012)

SSMayNV said:


> Copying this file into /system/etc with 644 perms works too.
> 
> https://www.box.com/...520fd4f1b2cd4ea


Can you please elaborate (step by step) how to use this method? I am not sure what they etc. is or how to ensure "644 perms." Thanks!


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I flashed the latest version of aokp and did a couple of wipes and it happened

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Just out of curiosity what did you guys think you did wrong to cause the secure element to break down? Did you restore a copy of wallet.apk? Or were you guys switching out batteries to often? Or something else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They didn't reset Wallet before flashing a new rom

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you mean? I haven't reset it either and its still loading without this error. Granted I haven't actually used wallet. Just still have my 10 dollars credit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> What do you mean? I haven't reset it either and its still loading without this error. Granted I haven't actually used wallet. Just still have my 10 dollars credit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 mine worked for a while but then shut off like a light switch and now it's gone forever









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

breakyoself said:


> Can you please elaborate (step by step) how to use this method? I am not sure what they etc. is or how to ensure "644 perms." Thanks!


644= rw-r--r--
For more information regarding how to understand this go here
http://www.hostknox.com/clients/knowledgebase/127/What-are-file-permissions-and-how-to-change-them.html

--- (0) no permission 
--x (1) execute permission
-w- (2) write permission
r-- (4) read permission
rw- (6) read and write permission 
r-x (5) read and execute permission 
rwx (7) read, write and execute permission

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Had a weird thing happen last night. I opened wallet and it would be stuck at the initializing device screen. I rebooted and went back to wallet and got a "device not supported in your country or carrier". I rebooted once again and it allowed me to open wallet, create a pin, and sent my wallet email of confirmation. Unfortunately it would not allow me to add a credit card. I couldn't even see the that option. It would only show past transactions and offers. So very weird being I had the "secure element not responding" error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

did anyone ever get to the bottom of the secure element not responding?????


----------



## DrPhant0m (Aug 24, 2011)

With the new Wallet app supporting debit cards with "paypass/paywave/etc" I'm really wishing that my secure element would finally respond.

The Box links are broken... Can anyone figure out a way to get this to work again? I called Google Wallet support, and the "specialist" told me that the only way to fix it is if you replace the phone. I tend to think, however, that replacement is the "noob" way out... there has to be a "dev-friendly" way. I've seen recommendations that if you restore your phone back to a state when you could use Wallet (same android ID), that you could wipe Wallet, and erase the past. Unfortunately, I made a habit of constant nandroid backups and removing old ones... and I waited too long.

Somebody help us!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if the nandroid method works or not.
I've never had the issue *knock on wood*.
I'm sure if a developer found an easy out...we'd be the first to know.

By box links...do you mean to the Wallet.apk?









Scan this and open with play store.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Stupid question but has anyone tried going to "https://wallet.google.com" and removing the device? I don't use wallet at all, ever, so I don't know if what I did was good or bad.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I'm not sure if the nandroid method works or not.
> I've never had the issue *knock on wood*.
> I'm sure if a developer found an easy out...we'd be the first to know.
> 
> ...


This is the response I get from the barcode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Download MarketEnabler and use it to fake being on T-Mobile, then you can download it.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I smell class action.

Btw I don't want in because it would be a lousy 16 bucks.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Executor said:


> Download MarketEnabler and use it to fake being on T-Mobile, then you can download it.


I've installed other apks and I still get the Secure element popup. I've done everything that has been advised to fix the problem. Doesn't work for me.


----------

